# η "αφήγηση"



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2011)

Έχετε αντιληφθεί αυτό το φαινόμενο που περιγράφει ο Λ. Παπαδόπουλος στα ΝΕΑ; Τι σημαίνει η λέξη "αφήγηση" εδώ;
Την εποχή του Σηµίτη, οι διανοούµενοι, ας πούµε, είχανε «ψωµοτύρι» τη λέξη «διακύβευµα». Σε τέτοιο βαθµό, που άρχισε να τη χρησιµοποιεί και η «κουτσή Μαρία» των ρεπόρτερ του δρόµου και των ερωτήσεων του τύπου «Σας αρέσει το βουνό ή η θάλασσα;». Ύστερα ήρθε η εποχή της «επανίδρυσης». Την ξεπατώσαµε και αυτή τη λέξη. Τον Οκτώβριο του 2009 επανήλθε το ΠΑΣΟΚ στην εξουσία. Μαζί και η πασοκική αλαµπουρνέζικη διάλεκτός του, µε ταµπέλες υπουργείων-σιδηρόδροµους. Παράδειγµα, ∆ιά Βίου Μάθησης κ.λπ. Και, εδώ και κάµποσους µήνες η πανεπιστηµιακή, φιλολογική και δηµοσιογραφική σνοµπαρία, δεν µπορεί να γράψει µια φράση που να µην περιέχει τη λέξη «αφήγηση»! 

∆ιάβαζα, προ ηµερών, το δηµοσιογραφικό κείµενο πολύ νέου, πολύ καλού και µε λαµπρές σπουδές συναδέλφου, και µου πετάχτηκαν τα µάτια έξω σαν κορόµηλα! Ιδού τρεις παράγραφοι από αυτό το κείµενο, για να µη νοµίζετε ότι λέω υπερβολές: 
«…Χρειάζεται µια *αφήγηση *για το τι θα βγει απ’ αυτή την κρίση, πώς θα είναι η χώρα και κυρίως οι πολίτες την επόµενη µέρα. Η κρίση είναι πρωτόγνωρη για την Ελλάδα και για την Ευρώπη. Ούτε η δεύτερη έχει ευρωπαϊκή *αφήγηση*, γι’ αυτό προς το παρόν υποµένει στωικά τη γερµανική εθνική *αφήγηση*. Στην ελληνική περίπτωση, η *αφήγηση *της ισχυρής Ελλάδας και της τεχνητής ευµάρειας διεκόπη βίαια από την οδυνηρή πραγµατικότητα της οικονοµικής κρίσης. Τη θέση της δεν έχει πάρει µια άλλη εθνική *αφήγηση*, της κρίσης»! ​Ορισµένως δεν είµαστε καλά. Κάποιος απαραιτήτως µορφωµένος και έγκυρος, σε όσες απόψεις διατυπώνει, πετάει µια λέξη, την «αφήγηση» και όλοι εµείς, τα χαϊβάνια, τη βάζουµε κυριαρχικά στο λεξιλόγιό µας και την κάνουµε µόδα! Χωρίς να ξέρουµε, ουσιαστικά, τι σηµαίνει αυτή η λέξη στην εκδοχή που χρησιµοποιούµε. ​


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2011)

Narrative, υποθέτω. Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να μεταφραστεί, νομίζω. Πρόσφατα τη συνάντησα επανειλημμένα σε μια μετάφραση που διόρθωσα, και προβληματίστηκα πολύ. Στο κείμενο, που ήταν φιλοσοφικό, είχε την έννοια της ιστορίας θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου, η οποία ωστόσο έχει συγκεκριμένα πολιτισμικά και ιδεολογικά στοιχεία, και αντιστοιχεί, ουσιαστικά, σε ένα σύνολο πληροφοριών που ισοδυναμούν με την αντίληψη κάποιου για τον κόσμο μέσα από ένα θρησκευτικό πρίσμα (ή κάτι τέτοιο, είμαι και λίγο άσχετη με αυτά :))

Δε θα επέλεγα τη λέξη «αφήγηση» για να το αποδώσω στα ελληνικά, ωστόσο δεν ξέρω αν έχει επικρατήσει η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση στις μεταφράσεις κειμένων φιλοσοφικού ή κοινωνιολογικού περιεχομένου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2011)

Narrative. _Αφήγημα_ και _αφήγηση_ (το δεύτερο με τη σημασία του αφηγήματος, δηλ. αυτού που αφηγούμαστε, και όχι της διαδικασίας της εξιστόρησης).

Παραθέτω:
Θυμάστε τον Ευάγγελο Βενιζέλο, που είχε εμφανιστεί στο Μέγκα τον Ιούνιο που μας πέρασε και είχε πει ότι το μνημόνιο δεν φτάνει κι ότι το αργότερο μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο η κυβέρνηση θα έχει έτοιμο ένα εθνικό σχέδιο ανασυγκρότησης, «ένα εθνικό αφήγημα, για να καταλάβει ο κάθε πολίτης, ο κάθε Ελληνας και η κάθε Ελληνίδα, ότι μπορεί να νιώθει ασφαλής, ότι είμαστε σε δύσκολες συνθήκες, αλλά ότι ξέρουμε πού πηγαίνουμε»...
Ελεύθερος Τύπος 11/10/2010


Η «νέα εθνική αφήγηση» δεν είναι μια κομψή ιστοριούλα εθνικής ανάτασης. Πρωτοεμφανίστηκε ως έννοια πριν από οχτώ ακριβώς μέρες. Στις 20/10/2010, σε μια συνάντηση του υπουργείου Περιφερειακής Ανάπτυξης με νέους επιχειρηματίες είπε να κάνει την εμφάνισή του και ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου. Εκεί, προσπαθώντας να πείσει τους εκκολαπτόμενους μεγιστάνες του τόπου να είναι λιγάκι πιο open-minded στη δουλειά τους, είπε το εξής: «Η νέα εθνική αφήγηση, λοιπόν, είναι πολύ σημαντική και πιστεύω ότι η καινοτομία μπορεί να είναι μέρος αυτής της αφήγησης, γιατί έχουμε δυνατότητες, έχουμε το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, την ικανότητα, τις ιδέες - και μόνον αυτά που ειπώθηκαν εδώ, είναι ένας πλούτος τεράστιος».
Lifo 27/10/2010


Ακουγα τον κ. Χρυσοχοΐδη να διαβεβαιώνει τους ακροατές του, και εμμέσως τους τηλεθεατές, ότι το κόμμα του διαθέτει ολόκληρο «αναπτυξιακό αφήγημα» και προς στιγμήν μπερδεύτηκα. Πίστεψα δηλαδή ότι μιλούσε στη Στοά του Βιβλίου, για κάποιο λογοτέχνημα· συνηθίζεται άλλωστε να προσκαλούνται πολιτικοί αξιωματούχοι ως ομιλητές σε παρουσιάσεις λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων, για να τα επικυρώσουν υποτίθεται με την παρουσία τους. Αλλά όχι. Ο κ. Χρυσοχοΐδης αγόρευε σε συνέδριο περί αναπτύξεως, ως καθ’ ύλην αρμόδιος. Το τι ακριβώς είχε στον νου του όταν χρησιμοποιούσε τη λέξη αφήγημα, δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε. Τα μυαλά των υπουργών κινούνται σε άλλες στροφές και φτιάχνουν τη δική τους λογοτεχνία, όπως όταν ορκίζονται ότι τυγχάνουν «αντιεξουσιαστές στην εξουσία».

Μια χαρά λέξη είναι το αφήγημα, στον οικείο του τόπο εννοείται. Πάει να γίνει της μόδας ωστόσο η χρήση του (να, και η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου δήλωσε ότι «το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει αφήγημα για τη χώρα»). Κι αν η παραγωγή μιμητών συνεχιστεί αμείωτη, στο τέλος θα διστάζουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη ακόμα κι εκεί που είναι αναντικατάστατη, στην κριτική της λογοτεχνίας ή στην ιστοριογραφία (απ’ όπου υποθέτω ότι αντλήθηκε, αν δεν αποτελεί αυτόματη μετάφραση του αγγλικού «story»). Το καινούργιο κοσκινάκι, το «αφήγημα», ίσως έρχεται να πάρει τη θέση του παλιού, της «φιλοσοφίας», που το έφθειρε η κατάχρηση. Για χρόνια άκουγες να μιλούν για τη «φιλοσοφία» τους τόσοι Αριστοτέληδες, Πλάτωνες, Επίκουροι και Επίκτητοι (πολιτικοί, σκηνοθέτες, προπονητές, τραγουδιστές, ποινικολόγοι, δημοσιογράφοι κ.ο.κ.) ώστε κατέληγες να πιστεύεις ότι η μετεμψύχωση είναι γεγονός.
Μπουκάλας στην Καθημερινή 4/12/2010


Γενικότερα:
εθνική αφήγηση
εθνικό αφήγημα

Διάφορες περιγραφές του _national narrative_ με αποκορύφωμα πάντα τον _εθνικό μύθο / national myth_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 4, 2011)

Χαίρομαι που κάποιοι βρίσκουν γελοία τη χρήση της λέξης, ίσως βοηθήσει αυτό να μη γενικευτεί. 
Κοιτάζοντας στο λεξικό το narrative βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα μεταφυσικό και καινούργιο στη λέξη, story το ερμηνεύει. 
Στο κείμενο που παραθέτει η Αλεξάνδρα νόημα δε βγαίνει ούτε με αντικατάσταση της λέξης


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2011)

Μα τα 'βαλε τώρα ο Παπαδόπουλος με την Αριστοτελία...

Ο όρος _εθνικό αφήγημα / εθνική αφήγηση_ (_national narrative, récit national_) είναι πιπίλα στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια, απλώς τώρα έτυχε και βγήκαν τέσσερις-πέντε πολιτικοί μαζί και τον ξεστόμισαν, που σημαίνει ότι τους κάνουν σεμινάρια ή διαβάζουν τα ίδια βιβλία. Κάτω δεξιά από το άρθρο της Πελώνη πήρε το μάτι μου τον τίτλο ενός άλλου άρθρου (του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου: _Εκλεκτικές συγγένειες_) και σκεφτόμουν πώς ο όρος ξεκίνησε από τη χημεία για να τον περιλάβει ο Γκέτε και να καταλήξει να γίνει καθημερινή έκφραση (υπάρχει και στο ΛΝΕΓ με τη μεταφορική του σημασία). Πόσο στοίχημα ότι θα πήξουμε στο _αφήγημα_;


----------



## Surprisa (Jan 4, 2011)

Ότι γενικά η λέξη (στην πρωτότυπη χρήση της) έχει αρχίσει να χάνει το νόημά της, να εκφυλίζεται και να γίνεται μαϊντανός, μια φούσκα που δε σημαίνει τίποτα, όπως κάθετι που βάζουν στο στόμα τους πρώτα οι πολιτικοί και μετά οι δημοσιογράφοι, είναι γεγονός.

Ωστόσο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν μας κάνουν το αφήγημα και η αφήγηση ως αποδόσεις του _narrative_. Επιπλέον, έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουν επικρατήσει πια σε φιλοσοφικά, κοινωνιολογικά και ιστορικά κείμενα και ειδικά στη φράση "εθνική αφήγηση".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2011)

Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι το narrative έχει επεκταθεί εννοιολογικά στα αγγλικά, πράγμα που δεν νομίζω ότι δεν έχει γίνει στα ελληνικά, και γι' αυτό δε θα επέλεγα τη λέξη «αφήγηση». Με την επιφύλαξη αυτού που γράφω και παραπάνω, όμως, δηλαδή του βαθμού στον οποίο χρησιμοποιείται στους αντίστοιχους τομείς στα ελληνικά.


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 4, 2011)

Η λέξη "αφήγηση" με διεσταλμένη έννοια έχει μπει για τα καλά στα ελληνικά. Να μη βιαστούμε να την εξωπετάξουμε ή να την αλλάξουμε διότι πράγματι σημαίνει κάτι ουσιαστικά διαφορετικό από την "αφήγηση" που ξέραμε. Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα στη σύγχρονη θεωρία και προφανώς είναι μεταφορά στα ελληνικά αντίστοιχης αγγλικής. Μόνο που η αγγλική δεν είναι σκέτο "narrative" αλλά "metanarrative" ή "grand narrative". Το σχετικό άρθρο της Wikipedia είναι αρκούντως διαφωτιστικό:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_narrative


Το ότι ενοχλεί τον Λ. Παπαδόπουλο δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα. Πολλοί νεολογισμοί έχουν ενοχλήσει κατά καιρούς πολλούς αναρμόδιους. Το ίδιο ενοχλούσε τη δεκαετία του '30 η λέξη υπερρεαλισμός, το ίδιο τη δεκαετία του '60 η λέξη στρουκτουραλισμός, και πάει λέγοντας. Αλλά οι λέξεις αυτές μπήκαν (και σωστά) στο λεξιλόγιό μας. Είναι δικαίωμα και υποχρέωση της κριτικής θεωρίας να φτιάχνει νέες λέξεις ή να διαστέλλει την έννοια παλαιών λέξεων για να δηλώσει καινούργιες έννοιες. Εντάξει, να μη φτάσουμε στα άκρα των αποδομιστών (βλ. Βέλτσος) αλλά και να μην απορρίπτουμε με το καλημέρα σας οποιονδήποτε νεολογισμό που δεν τον ξέρουμε και δεν τον ψάξαμε για να δούμε αν πράγματι σημαίνει κάτι το νέο και ουσιαστικό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 4, 2011)

Το ότι όλοι οι πολιτικοί διαβάζουν τα ίδια βιβλία δεν είναι ανησυχητικό, το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι όλοι ξεπατικώνουν μια φράση από το βιβλίο και την κολλάνε παντού ταιριάζει δεν ταιριάζει, που σημαίνει ότι κάτι τους λείπει στον πάνω όροφο, αλλά παρόλα αυτά μας κυβερνάνε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2011)

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον arberlis. Το γεγονός ότι μας ξενίζει ή μας ενοχλεί δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι "λάθος" - μπορεί να σημαίνει απλά ότι μας ξαφνιάζει το καινούριο και μας βρίσκει ανέτοιμους. Η λέξη narrative απέκτησε μια νέα σημασία, τι πιο φυσικό και ομαλό από την επέκταση της σημασίας της αντίστοιχης ελληνικής λέξης "αφήγηση" για να την αποδώσουμε;

Εκτός κι αν υπάρχει μια πραγματικά καλύτερη (και όχι απλώς διαφορετική για να πάμε κόντρα στο ρεύμα) πρόταση.

Τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχω διαβάσει διάφορα πάνω στο θέμα αυτής της "αφήγησης", ως επί το πλείστον στα αγγλικά. Με οδήγησε εκεί ο προβληματισμός που μου γεννήθηκε από το μυθιστόρημα του Λιόσα που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα, "ο άνθρωπος που έλεγε ιστορίες". Ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος είναι "el hablador" δηλαδή "ο ομιλών", αλλά το πρόσωπο ή μάλλον το λειτούργημα στο οποίο αναφέρεται έχει μια άλλη ονομασία στη γλώσσα των ιθαγενών, η οποία αποδίδεται ως "αυτός που αφηγείται". Το μυθιστόρημα πραγματεύεται κατά κάποιον τρόπο το ρόλο της αφήγησης (με την παλιά γνωστή έννοια) στη διαμόρφωση του consensus της πραγματικότητας. 

Αναζητώντας πληροφορίες για το θέμα αυτό, έπεσα πάνω στη χρήση της λέξης narrative στην ιστοριογραφία αλλά και στην ψυχολογία (η wiki έχει κάποιες αναφορές σε αυτό).

Συζητώντας με μια φίλη μου ψυχολόγο, έμαθα ότι υπάρχει μια σχετικά πρόσφατη θεραπευτική προσέγγιση που ονομάζεται "αφηγηματική θεραπευτική" ή "αφηγηματική ψυχολογία" γιατί βασίζεται στην αφήγηση. 

Κατόπιν όλων αυτών, είμαι διατεθειμένη να δεχτώ τη χρήση της λέξης αφήγηση με νέες σημασίες, δεν βλέπω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα σε αυτό.

Γεγονός βεβαίως που δεν δικαιολογεί τη χρήση της λέξης εν είδει μαϊδανού προς επίδειξη προχωρημενότητας (sic).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Με οδήγησε εκεί ο προβληματισμός που μου γεννήθηκε από το μυθιστόρημα του Λιόσα που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα, "ο άνθρωπος που έλεγε ιστορίες". Ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος είναι "el hablador" δηλαδή "ο ομιλών", αλλά το πρόσωπο ή μάλλον το λειτούργημα στο οποίο αναφέρεται έχει μια άλλη ονομασία στη γλώσσα των ιθαγενών, η οποία αποδίδεται ως "αυτός που αφηγείται".


Οπότε υποθέτω ότι μάλλον απέρριψες το «ο αφηγητής», αλλά γιατί --αν επιτρέπεται; :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 4, 2011)

arberlis said:


> Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα στη σύγχρονη θεωρία και προφανώς είναι μεταφορά στα ελληνικά αντίστοιχης αγγλικής. Μόνο που η αγγλική δεν είναι σκέτο "narrative" αλλά "metanarrative" ή "grand narrative". Το σχετικό άρθρο της Wikipedia είναι αρκούντως διαφωτιστικό:



Θα το δεχόμουν πιο εύκολα αν ήταν μετα-αφήγηση κι όχι σκέτο αφήγηση, γιατί θα δήλωνε κάτι άλλο από την εξιστόρηση. 
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η λέξη narrative στην αγγλική γλώσσα δεν είναι λέξη της καθημερινότητας, η λέξη της καθημερινότητας είναι story, ενώ η αφήγηση είναι λέξη της καθημερινότητας στην ελληνική γλώσσα. 
Βεβαίως όσα μετα- και να βάλεις στο κείμενο της κας Αριστοτελίας, πάλι ασυναρτησία βγαίνει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε υποθέτω ότι μάλλον απέρριψες το «ο αφηγητής», αλλά γιατί --αν επιτρέπεται; :)


Φοβάμαι πως αν σου απαντήσω αναλυτικά θα βγούμε οικτρά εκτός θέματος. Εν ολίγοις, μετά από πολύ προβληματισμό προτίμησα το "ιστορητής" για να αποφύγω την αμφισημία και τους συνειρμούς με τον Κωστάλα, γιατί το προτιμώ αισθητικά, γιατί είναι πρωτότυπο χωρίς να είναι αλλόκοτο (νέα έννοια σε παλιά λέξη, για άλλη μια φορά), αλλά και επειδή παραπέμπει στη διακόσμηση, το ποίκιλμα (οι ιστορητές του Βυζαντίου), πράγμα που μου άρεσε, γιατί ο εν λόγω αφηγητής "στολίζει" τις αφηγήσεις. Επί του πιεστηρίου ο εκδότης το άλλαξε στον παρόντα τίτλο (ο οποίος με βρίσκει σύμφωνη, γιατί αποδίδει περιφραστικά την έννοια που θέλαμε, και είναι πιο ελκυστικός και άρα εμπορικός).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2011)

SBE said:


> Θα το δεχόμουν πιο εύκολα αν ήταν μετα-αφήγηση κι όχι σκέτο αφήγηση, γιατί θα δήλωνε κάτι άλλο από την εξιστόρηση.


Ναι, αλλά άλλο το narrative, και άλλο το meta-narrative. Κάπως πρέπει να τα διακρίνουμε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2011)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τους προλαλήσαντες και με την 'πιπίλα' του nickel. Εντύπωση μάλιστα μου κάνει που ο Μπουκάλας δείχνει να αναρωτιέται για την προέλευση της λέξης. Αν δεν του αρέσει πάντως του Λευτέρη, ας μην τη βάζει στα στιχουργήματά του. Και μια χαρά αποδίδει η αφήγηση/-μα το narrative και το re'cit. Αλλά αυτό το ότι δεν υπάρχει το narrative σκέτο στα αγγλικά, παρά μόνο μαζί με το grand σε αυτή τη σημασία, δεν ισχύει. Σαφώς και υπάρχει, και, όπως είπε ο nickel, αρκεί να γουγλάρει κανείς το national narrative για να το διαπιστώσει. Έπειτα, και στο ίδιο αυτό άρθρο της Wikipedia περί meta-ή grand narrative υπάρχει ενότητα που μιλά για small, local narratives. Στην ουσία είναι το γνωστό 'στόρυ' (βλ. και το άρθρο narrative [σκέτο] της Wikipedia), ακόμα και το λαϊκότατο 'παραμύθι' (ειδικά προκειμένου για τις πολιτικές του χρήσεις...) ή ο αρχαίος 'μύθος', και τα τρία με τη μεταφορική, την ευρύτερή τους έννοια. Αυτό όμως δεν καταργεί την ανάγκη ούτε του register ούτε της ύπαρξης συγγενικών λέξεων. Το ότι τώρα μια λέξη γίνεται τσιχλόφουσκα δεν καταδικάζει την ίδια αλλά όσους, και όταν, τη μασουλάνε ανοήτως.

Δεν συμφωνώ ωστόσο ότι το 'αφήγηση' είναι λέξη της καθημερινότητας στα ελληνικά, ενώ στα αγγλικά δεν είναι, που λέει η SBE.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Φοβάμαι πως αν σου απαντήσω αναλυτικά θα βγούμε οικτρά εκτός θέματος. Εν ολίγοις, μετά από πολύ προβληματισμό προτίμησα το "ιστορητής" για να αποφύγω την αμφισημία και τους συνειρμούς με τον Κωστάλα, γιατί το προτιμώ αισθητικά, γιατί είναι πρωτότυπο χωρίς να είναι αλλόκοτο (νέα έννοια σε παλιά λέξη, για άλλη μια φορά), αλλά και επειδή παραπέμπει στη διακόσμηση, το ποίκιλμα (οι ιστορητές του Βυζαντίου), πράγμα που μου άρεσε, γιατί ο εν λόγω αφηγητής "στολίζει" τις αφηγήσεις. Επί του πιεστηρίου ο εκδότης το άλλαξε στον παρόντα τίτλο (ο οποίος με βρίσκει σύμφωνη, γιατί αποδίδει περιφραστικά την έννοια που θέλαμε, και είναι πιο ελκυστικός και άρα εμπορικός).


Και, αν δεν βαριέστε, εδώ σχετικό κοιλοπόνημα από το τέλος του 2005, για _ιστορητή / αφηγητή ιστοριών_. Γεράσαμε στο διαδίκτυο, ξεχνάμε και τι έχουμε γράψει. (Εδώ κοντεύω να ξεχάσω τι έφαγα χτες. :) )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2011)

Tiens, tiens! και πώς δεν το πέτυχα αυτό όταν αναζητούσα λύσεις? Μήπως τελικά ο Γούγλης δεν είναι θεός?

Πάντως είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι όλοι λίγο πολύ τελικά στα ίδια καταλήγουμε, ακολουθώντας τις ίδιες διαδρομές (ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, ο αγγλικός τίτλος του βιβλίου είναι The storyteller - τον βρίσκω πολύ ευστοχο - ενώ ο γαλλικός L' homme qui parle, κατά το δυνατόν πιστή μετάφραση του ισπανικού, πράγμα που δεν με βρίσκει και τόσο σύμφωνη. 

Ναι, το "εξιστορητής" μας γλιτώνει από τους συνειρμούς με τους ιστορητές-ζωγράφους, αν θέλουμε ν' απαλλαγούμε από αυτούς - μπορεί όμως και να μη θέλουμε, κι επιπλέον του λείπει χάρη.

Α ναι, και χτες έφαγες μανιτάρια στη σχάρα, αν δεν απατώμαι. :)


----------



## rogne (Jan 4, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον νήμα, σε όλες τις διακλαδώσεις του. Για να επιστρέψω στο πνεύμα της αρχικής ανάρτησης, ο Λ. Παπαδόπουλος μοιάζει να ψυχανεμίζεται κάτι που έχει αναλύσει πολύ πιο διεξοδικά ο Κριστιάν Σαλμόν. Μερικά ακόμα κείμενα σαν της (παλιάς μου συμφοιτήτριας) Αριστοτελίας (ή μερικές ακόμα δόσεις από τη μαγική τριπλέτα Βενιζέλου-Χρυσοχοΐδη-Διαμαντοπούλου), και θ' αρχίσουν όλοι να ψυλλιάζονται ότι τους λένε κατάμουτρα πως έρχονται νέα παραμύθια, και πως θα έπρεπε να χαίρονται κιόλας γι' αυτό. Υποθέτω ότι δεν ήταν ακριβώς αυτός ο στόχος της κυβέρνησης όταν έπαιζε το χαρτί της "αφήγησης". Typical (για την κυβέρνηση): νομίζει ότι όλος ο κόσμος έχει τις ίδιες έγνοιες με αυτή - την επικοινωνιολογία και το μανατζεριλίκι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 4, 2011)

Costas said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ ωστόσο ότι το 'αφήγηση' είναι λέξη της καθημερινότητας στα ελληνικά, ενώ στα αγγλικά δεν είναι, που λέει η SBE.



Μου επιτρέπεις να διαφωνώ ως φυσική ομιλήτρια της ελληνικής γλώσσας που ζει σε αγγλόφωνο περιβάλλον είκοσι χρόνια. Έχουν καταργηθεί από τα τρένα ως "δύσκολες" λέξεις η επιβίβαση κι η αποβίβαση, θα τη γλυτώσει το narrative που ούτως ή άλλως δεν ακούγεται πολύ κι έχει πολύ κοινότερα και απλούστερα (και όχι λατινογενή) εναλλακτικά;

Από την άλλη, για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε, όλα τα παραδείγματα που δόθηκαν χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη με την ίδια σημασία; Ε, τότε δεν τη μασουλάνε ανοήτως αλλά τη χρησιμοποιούν εύστοχα. _Κι επομένως αμόρφωτοι είμαστε όλοι εμείς που δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε τι θέλουν να πουν. _
Τονίζω τη φράση μου αυτή γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το νόημα της χρήσης τέτοιου λεξιλογίου και αυτό ήταν εξαπανέκαθεν και από παλαιόθεν με όσους ασχολούνται με τις λεγόμενες θεωρητικές επιστήμες, καθώς και αρθρογράφους και πολιτικούς και όποιον άλλο πιάνει ένα δημόσιο βήμα. Να βάλουμε καμιά δύσκολη λέξη να μας περάσουν για διανοούμενους. 


(εσκεμμένα γραμματικά λάθη, ελπίζω να μη χρειάζεται κι άλλη επεξήγηση)


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2011)

Δεν εννοούσα ότι το αγγλικό narrative _είναι_ λέξη της καθημερινότητας αλλά ότι δεν είναι _ούτε_ η ελληνική 'αφήγηση' λέξη της καθημερινότητας, με βάση τα κριτήρια που θέτεις. Δηλ. το αντίστοιχο του αγγλικού 'καθημερινού' story δεν είναι η ελληνική 'αφήγηση', όπως λες εσύ. Και το λέω αυτό ως φυσικός ομιλητής της ελληνικής γλώσσας που ζει σε ελληνόφωνο περιβάλλον πενήντα χρόνια. Βεβαίως, ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του. Στη δε Ελλάδα οι λέξεις "ωθήσατε" και "έλξατε" μπορεί να μην έχουν καταργηθεί από τις πόρτες των τραπεζών, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι λέξεις της καθημερινότητας· άλλα πράγματα σημαίνει, δυστυχώς.


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2011)

rogne said:


> κάτι που έχει αναλύσει πολύ πιο διεξοδικά ο Κριστιάν Σαλμόν.


Από την ανάγνωση της περίληψης του βιβλίου που υπάρχει στο λινκ σου, rogne, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ενθουσιάστηκα. Δηλαδή, τι διαφορετικό κάναν οι παλιοί πολιτισμοί, όχι μόνο οι αταξικοί αλλά και οι ταξικότατοι, με τους μύθους τους; Δεν 'παραμύθιαζαν' και αυτοί; Απλώς, όπως όλα, έτσι και το storytelling έχει γίνει συστηματικό, βιομηχανικό, μανατζεροποιημένο κλπ. Γιατί πια όλα πρέπει να τα ξεκινάμε από τον κακό καπιταλισμό, όπου τώρα ακριβώς πράγματα πανάρχαια έχουν υποτίθεται αλλάξει άρδην χαρακτήρα, έχουν αλλάξει 'ποιοτικά' όπως λεγόταν συνήθως παλιά; Και κατά προτίμηση μάλιστα, τελευταία, να τα ξεκινάμε από τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια, όπου έχουν συμβεί τα πιο φοβερά πράγματα ενώ ως τότε κλπ. κλπ.; Μήπως κι αυτή είναι μια μαρκετίστικη τακτική για να πουλήσουμε παλιό κρασί σε καινούργιους ασκούς; Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να καταδικάσω ένα βιβλίο από το εισαγωγικό/διαφημιστικό σημείωμά του, αλλά πάντως η ανάγνωση ετούτου δεν με έπεισε καθόλου για το 'καινοφανές' και το 'πρωτοφανές' της όλης υπόθεσης. Καινοφανές και πρωτοφανές όσο και το Αριέλ σε σύγκριση με το Τάιντ. Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


----------



## rogne (Jan 5, 2011)

> Καινοφανές και πρωτοφανές όσο και το Αριέλ σε σύγκριση με το Τάιντ. Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.



Και μόνο αυτό να συμβαίνει, ανακαίνιση πανάρχαιων μορφών επικοινωνίας και προπαγάνδας με μοντέρνο κι εξορθολογισμένο περιτύλιγμα, δεν είναι καθόλου αδιάφορο. Άλλοι κάποτε το είπαν "διαλεκτική του διαφωτισμού" αυτό, και δεν το θεώρησαν καθόλου πηγή ανίας. Δεν είναι όλα τόσο προφανή όσο λέει το ρητό. Ούτε η επανάληψη είναι ποτέ σκέτο ριπλέι - εδώ ούτε καν το ριπλέι δεν είναι σκέτο ριπλέι! Ότι ο καπιταλισμός έγινε "αφηγηματικός" και θριάμβευσε ξανά, εκεί που έδειχνε να βαλτώνει - ε, πώς να το κάνουμε, μια σημασία την έχει.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη όρεξη να κάνω διαφήμιση στο βιβλίο (που καλό και χρήσιμο είναι, αλλά όχι και αριστούργημα), απλώς μου φάνηκε ότι ταιριάζει στη συζήτηση. Οπωσδήπτοτε πάντως ταιριάζει στην "αφήγηση" των κυβερνώντων...


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2011)

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι πως όλες οι 'αφηγήσεις' (ακόμα και οι αφηγήσεις χωρίς εισαγωγικά, πβ. την ταινία Ρασομόν) παραμύθια είναι. Και από κει και πέρα ο καθένας διαλέγει εκείνην που του ταιριάζει, που ταιριάζει στις ιδέες του, στον ψυχισμό του, που εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντά του, τόσο τα καλώς όσο και τα κακώς εννοούμενα. Καπιταλισμός, σοσιαλισμός, σοσιαλδημοκρατία, κομουνισμός, αναρχισμός, νικημένοι και νικητές, θριαμβευτές και κατατροπωμένοι, όλοι αφηγούνται. Απλώς, οι αποπάνω έχουν τα τεχνικά (με την ευρύτατη έννοια του όρου) μέσα να αφηγούνται κυριαρχικά, χωρίς ποτέ η αφήγησή τους να εξαφανίζει τις κάτωθεν αφηγήσεις, αλλά οπωσδήποτε τις διαπλάθει έντονα, ίσως γιατί δεν διαφέρουν εντέλει και τόοοσο ριζικά, και στο φινάλε...όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος πίπτει ράβδος. Τα οργουελικά που επικαλείται ο συγγραφέας στο διαφημιστικό σημείωμα του βιβλίου, έχω βαρεθεί να τ' ακούω. Έγινε και το 1984 τσιχλόφουσκα, η στάνταρ 'αφήγηση' όχι μόνο του κάθε κυνηγημένου (δικαιολογημένα εκεί) αλλά και του κάθε συγγραφέα που θέλει να ξεχωρίσει από τη μάζα της προσφοράς. Στην πραγματικότητα (δηλ. στη δική μου αφήγηση) εκσυγχρονίζεται ο έλεγχος, εκσυγχρονίζεται και ο αντέλεγχος. Ριπλέι.


----------



## anef (Jan 5, 2011)

Αυτή όμως η μεταμοντέρνα αφήγηση, Κώστα, αυτή η εντέλει «μεγάλη αφήγηση» (grand narrative που λέγαμε παραπάνω) που παρουσιάζεις, αντιμετωπίζοντας με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τις κυρίαρχες και τις από κάτω αφηγήσεις, τελικά ευνοεί σαφώς τις κυρίαρχες. Όταν στα ράφια αυτού του σούπερ μάρκετ αφηγήσεων στέκονται δίπλα-δίπλα οι αφηγήσεις των Ναζί και οι αφηγήσεις των Εβραίων που έγιναν σαπούνι, ή οι αφηγήσεις καταπιεστών και οι αφηγήσεις καταπιεζόμενων, κι εμείς, οι καταναλωτές αφηγήσεων, μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε όποια ταιριάζει στον ψυχισμό και τα γούστα μας, τελικά νομιμοποιούμε τις αφηγήσεις των πρώτων. Αυτές ωφελούμε γιατί αυτές έχουν τη δύναμη και τα μέσα, όπως λες. Άρα η δική σου αφήγηση δεν είναι ουδέτερη, έχει διαλέξει πλευρά. (Η θεωρία των αφηγήσεων μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον σου, κοινώς )


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2011)

Δεν τις ευνοώ εγώ, anef, εκ των πραγμάτων είναι ευνοημένες, συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό. Και ναι, δίπλα-δίπλα στέκουν οι αφηγήσεις, το βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα. Και οι σαπουνιασμένοι (αλλά και όλοι οι άλλοι) στο άψε-σβήσε μετατρέπονται σε θύτες. Κι εμείς σαφώς είμαστε καταναλωτές (ή και ενεργοί λάτρεις ή θιασώτες) αφηγήσεων και πράγματι διαλέγουμε κατά τα γούστα μας (γούστα εν μέρει ετεροκαθορισμένα και εν μέρει έμφυτα). Εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι ο π.χ. ναζί είναι οντολογικά κατώτερος από τον π.χ. βάλε ό,τι θες εσύ. Ή ο 'συντηρητικός' από τον 'προοδευτικό'. Ή ο 'αντιδραστικός' από τον 'επαναστάτη'. Και οι δύο άνθρωποι είναι, και όμως διαλέγουν δύο αφηγήσεις αντίθετες, τουλάχιστον στα χαρτιά, και νιώθουν και οι δύο απολύτως δικαιωμένοι στην επιλογή τους. Έτσι δε συμβαίνει; Δεν το κάνω εγώ να συμβαίνει. Τώρα, το ότι η δική μου αφήγηση δεν είναι ουδέτερη, σαφώς και δεν είναι ούτε υποστήριξα ότι είναι. Και ιστορικά καθορισμένη είναι, αλλά και προσωπικά. Αλλά ότι έχει διαλέξει πλευρά, αυτό είναι αυθαίρετο. Είναι η θεωρία τού "αυτή η άποψη αντικειμενικά υπηρετεί την αντίδραση". Ποιος μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι ο σκεπτικισμός είναι 'αντικειμενικά στην υπηρεσία των κρατούντων'; Και ποιος μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι μια 'κάτωθεν αφήγηση' δεν κυοφορεί μια μελλοντική 'άνωθεν αφήγηση';
Το ακανθώδες θέμα τού αν υπάρχει ή έστω αν μπορεί να υπάρξει αντικειμενική γνώση στα ανθρώπινα είναι...ακανθώδες. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν το λύνει η λογική τρικλοποδιά που ισχυρίζεται ότι "εγώ έχω διαλέξει πλευρά, δεν το παίζω ουδέτερος και υπεράνω, μιλάω εν γνώσει μου μεροληπτικά, _άρα_ έχω δίκιο. Θα το δείτε στην πράξη, όταν θα με έχει δικαιώσει η πραγματικότητα. Ως τότε, η κάθε τυχόν διάψευσή μου είναι προσωρινή, και το ότι δεν το βλέπετε δείχνει απλώς ότι σας λείπει η διαλεκτική σύλληψη, το αφτί σας δεν είναι αρκετά οξύ ώστε ν' ακούσετε το χορτάρι που φυτρώνει". Ας σημειωθεί ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς μπορούν να ισχυριστούν, και πράγματι ισχυρίζονται, οι χιλιαστές που περιμένουν κάθε τόσο τη Δευτέρα Παρουσία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2011)

Ε, ναι, αυτή είναι *η* αφήγηση! :)


----------



## anef (Jan 6, 2011)

- Με το «εκ των πραγμάτων», Κώστα, κάνεις επίκληση σε μια πραγματικότητα που υπάρχει εκτός αφηγήσεων, ενώ παραπάνω αυτό το αναιρείς (λες «στην πραγματικότητα, δηλ. στη δική μου αφήγηση»). Γιατί, λοιπόν, είναι ευνοημένες «εκ των πραγμάτων» οι κυρίαρχες αφηγήσεις, και όχι (και) επειδή αφηγήσεις, π.χ. σαν τις δικές σου ή τις δικές μου, τις στηρίζουν, τις επιτρέπουν να υπάρχουν, τις τροφοδοτούν; 

- Προσωπικά, όχι, δεν πιστεύω πως οι άνθρωποι είναι άδειοι από αφηγήσεις (αν πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε με όρους αφηγήσεων) και ξαφνικά αισθάνονται πως πρέπει να ψωνίσουν, να διαλέξουν μερικές. Το λες και συ εξάλλου με άλλο τρόπο. Αλλά αυτά είναι βαθιά νερά και δεν έχω τα εφόδια να βουτήξω.

- Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, μεγάλο μέρος των όσων λες, Κώστα, είναι _ήδη _μέρος των κυρίαρχων αφηγήσεων, δεν τις στηρίζουν απλά. Να, εδώ π.χ. η εξιστόρηση του Καλύβα (αυτός που μας έλεγε ότι με την κρίση μπορούμε απλά να κόψουμε τα πολλά σούρτα φέρτα στη Νέα Υόρκη) -αν και δε μιλάει για χιλιαστές, αλλά για προφήτες (και εδώ ένα κείμενο του Γεράσιμου Λυκιαρδόπουλου με το οποίο συμφωνώ)

- Το δίκιο που έχω ή δεν έχω δεν το στηρίζω στην παραδοχή μου πως είμαι μεροληπτική. Αυτήν την πλευρά την προβάλλω γιατί πολλοί ισχυρίζονται πως είναι ουδέτεροι και αμερόληπτοι μόνο εκ του γεγονότος ότι καταδικάζουν εξίσου τα «άκρα». Ούτε, φυσικά, επειδή πιστεύω πως στο μέλλον θα με δικαιώσει η ιστορία και θα τρώω σοσιαλιστικά πιλάφια μαζί με τα ουρί του παραδείσου στη δευτέρα παρουσία του κομμουνισμού (Υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιοι άνθρωποι; Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν). Για μένα κάθε χειραφετητικό αίτημα (όχι απλά «κάτωθεν» όπως λέγαμε παραπάνω – η κάτωθεν αφήγηση μπορεί να είναι και του τύπου «η σκλαβιά είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο») είναι _δίκαιο από θέμα αρχής_, καθαρά ως προς την ουσία της χειραφέτησης. Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που αποδεικνύεται. Ούτε είναι θέμα ιστορίας. Π.χ. ακόμα κι αν στον αιώνα τον άπαντα εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι στην Αφρική εξακολουθήσουν να πεθαίνουν από AIDS γιατί οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες θέλουν να διασφαλίζουν τα κέρδη τους, το αίτημα για δωρεάν φάρμακα, για το δικαίωμα της ζωής των ανθρώπων, ουσιαστικά, θα παραμείνει δίκαιο για μένα. Ακόμη κι αν μετά για τους χ λόγους οι ίδιοι αυτοί άνθρωποι, θεραπευμένοι από το AIDS, αρχίσουν να σφάζουν στις πλατείες -πράγμα που βέβαια δεν θα μου αρέσει καθόλου. Καμιά, λοιπόν, οντολογική κατωτερότητα ή ανωτερότητα. (Και τον σκεπτικισμό τον καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και τον συμμερίζομαι, αν π.χ. οι σφαγές στις πλατείες είναι ιστορικό γεγονός που συνδέθηκε άμεσα με τα δωρεάν φάρμακα. Δεν με οδηγεί όμως σε σκεπτικισμό απέναντι στο αίτημα για δωρεάν φάρμακα καθαυτό, μόνο απέναντι στους τρόπους που θα διεκδικηθεί το αίτημα. Και για μένα το ρίσκο αξίζει, γιατί αντί για το _ενδεχόμενο _σφαγής στις πλατείες στο μέλλον, έχω την _πραγματικότητα _των θανάτων από AIDS στο σήμερα.)

Και για να είμαστε και λίγο εντός και όχι εκτός θέματος: στα δικά μας χωράφια, η Μόνα Μπέικερ έχει γράψει ένα βιβλίο για τη μετάφραση και διερμηνεία με βάση τη θεωρία των αφηγήσεων. Είναι το _Translation and Conflict – A Narrative Account _(To οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου εδώ)


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να είχαμε ένα παράδειγμα εμπλοκής της μεταφραστικής διαδικασίας με τις 'αφηγήσεις', από το παραπάνω βιβλίο. Το άλλο κομμάτι, απ' ό,τι είδα, αφορά απλώς τα δίκτυα αριστερών ακτιβιστών-αντιπολεμικών μεταφραστών (εξ ου και το εξώφυλλο; ), χωρίς κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον, εκ πρώτης όψεως, για τη μεταφρασεολογία.

Αλλάζω δίσκο: το master narrative θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε υπεραφήγηση; (τα meta- και grand είναι πιο εύκολα.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2011)

*master narrative* = κυρίαρχη αφήγηση
Καθιερωμένο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

Ναι; Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μ' αρέσει. Το κυρίαρχη θα το χρησιμοποιούσα για το dominant, ή και το prevailing (επικρατής). Το master εδώ το βλέπω όπως βλέπω το master του master document, και όχι σαν 'κυρίαρχο'.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

Έψαξα για hypernarrative και είδα ότι έχει να κάνει με την hypertextual narrative, hypertext fiction (ετούτη δουλεύει πηδώντας από λινκ σε λινκ). Αλλά αυτό δεν με αποθαρρύνει από τη δική μου σκέψη 'master narrative -> υπεραφήγηση', γιατί το πρόβλημα με τα -hyper και όλα τα άλλα ελληνικά προθήματα είναι γνωστό και δεν μπορεί να μας κάνει να αποφύγουμε π.χ. το μεταμοντέρνο για το post-modern μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει το metamodern (γνωστή και πονεμένη αυτή η συζήτηση).


----------

